# New HH novel in the pipeline "The First Heretic"



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

all info is here in the correct section:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=50958



> it seems Aaron Dembski-Bowden has joined the HH team and has his first novel in the pipeline. its called "The First Heretic" and at the momenet it all seems to be in his noggin. he described his upcoming novel as:
> 
> "I say the barest minimum possible about my core idea for The First Heretic. In my mind, I'm weaving a saga of immense personal tragedy, galactic disorder, and the death of innocent worlds. Love and hate collide in a touching drama between father and son, and brother pits themselves against brother as an interstellar empire burns"
> 
> ...


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

it would seem Aaron Dembski-Bowden himself has signed up and made a few comments in the above link! pretty cool to have him sign up to HO just to comment on my thread... *blushes


----------

